# Manitoba Province nomination- Friend



## kamal.bernard (Jun 7, 2014)

Dear Seniors 

I have received a LAA Letter of advice to apply from the Government of Manitoba. I have my own brother a PR since 2009 but he lives in Toronto. So i want to find a friend who can give me a reference letter to apply to Manitoba province. 

Ii have only 60 days to lodge a complete application. please help me if any one is out thire who can provide me a reference letter. 

Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

So you want someone to act as your reference, without these people knowing who you are?...

"Dear,
I never met Kamal Bernard in my life, only noticed his name on an online forum 1 day ago, don't even know someone who knows Kamal. But I am sure that he's a great guy and a fantastic addition to your Manitoba population. "


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I see you also posted about this topic in another spot on the board:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ion-about-migrating-manitoba.html#post7699434

You know you are asking people to provide you with false statements, so that you can immigrate to Manitoba? And you are aware that this is illegal?

Why did you apply for the Manitoba program if you didn't qualify for it?


----------



## kamal.bernard (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, unfortunately i have not known this until i see in detail of the process well now what to do i shall decline the application.


----------

